# Training Memories



## Tuna (6 Jan 2012)

Do you have any memories from combat arms training (basic, trade, courses etc.) that are worth mentioning because of their sentimental value, humor, or value to members about to take these courses? what are your best training memories? did any stand out more than the others? feel free to share pictures if you would like 

*I was unsure whether to put this in the combat arms, training, or radio chatter. I put it here because it is aimed at members of the combat arms please tell me if this is placed incorrectly


----------

